# Italian Meringue Not Firm Enough



## maria pastry (Aug 25, 2016)

I've been making Italian meringue using 100g egg whites, 200g sugar, 1/4tsp cream of tartar. Bringing sugar syrup to 121 C and continued beating for a good 25mins until no longer warm to touch. 
It's lovely and smooth and pipes beautifully holding its shape well but when I cut through the lemon meringue tarts the meringue is a little too soft for my liking and doesn't give enough resistance when cutting/biting through it. 

If anyone could give me a couple of tips I would be hugely appreciative!


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Adding more sugar will stabilize your meringue further.


----------



## maria pastry (Aug 25, 2016)

thank you


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

You can also cook your sugar syrup a few degrees higher for firmer consistency.


----------

